# 2019 Fender Telecaster USA 1000$ (Winnipeg)



## sodapop (Aug 25, 2011)

Kijiji - Buy, Sell & Save with Canada's #1 Local Classifieds


Visit Kijiji Classifieds to buy, sell, or trade almost anything! New and used items, cars, real estate, jobs, services, vacation rentals and more virtually anywhere.




www.kijiji.ca


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Mmm


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

I don't think that he'll sell for that asking price. It's just to get responses.

_Comes with nice fender elite hardshell case. Interested in trades for Gibson guitars, or May sell for the right price. _


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

laristotle said:


> I don't think that he'll sell for that asking price. It's just to get responses.
> 
> _Comes with nice fender elite hardshell case. Interested in trades for Gibson guitars, or May sell for the right price. _


ya his ad is a little confusing. he takes stupid pics too...all show basically the same thing...no back shots, headstock closeups etc.

EDIT. I reached out, it is $1000 but he wont ship.


----------



## Powdered Toast Man (Apr 6, 2006)

This guy has about six guitars he's been reposting daily for a few months all at prices that are basically the same as brand new in the store. This is an American Performer. He started out asking $1650 for it. You can find American Pro's on the clearance racks for less than that. Looks like either he's pulling a stunt or finally desperate to move it.


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

I never knew that a shotgun case is considered elite.


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

no papers etc either. WYSIWYG


----------



## Okay Player (May 24, 2020)

Diablo said:


> no papers etc either. WYSIWYG


Do you think its counterfeit? Performer's don't come with much beyond a gig bag.


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

Okay Player said:


> Do you think its counterfeit? Performer's don't come with much beyond a gig bag.


Im not implying anything. it is just unfortunate or unusual that such a recent guitar doesnt have any case candy, but im not well versed on the performer line.


looks like its gone now.


----------



## vbbish (Nov 3, 2007)

This guy recently popped up in Winnipeg. I think he tried to get into flipping but got stuck with 7 or 8 of basically the same guitars. Ruffled a couple of feathers with his “I need a great deal”, only to find it up the next day act.


----------



## terminalvertigo (Jun 12, 2010)

i've offered to trade him my bmw 335i for all six of the guitars listed


----------



## terminalvertigo (Jun 12, 2010)

vbbish said:


> This guy recently popped up in Winnipeg. I think he tried to get into flipping but got stuck with 7 or 8 of basically the same guitars. Ruffled a couple of feathers with his “I need a great deal”, only to find it up the next day act.


I've bought stuff off him, he's not a bad guy


----------



## Okay Player (May 24, 2020)

Diablo said:


> Im not implying anything. it is just unfortunate or unusual that such a recent guitar doesnt have any case candy, but im not well versed on the performer line.
> 
> 
> looks like its gone now.


I'm the type to keep everything, but based on past experience, I'm in the minority. That being said, my performer only came with a gig bag, COA, and the hang tags. Being the American Special replacement line, they're pretty basic.


----------



## Powdered Toast Man (Apr 6, 2006)

I messaged him on his American Pro ad and told him that St John's Music is blowing out Pros for $1400-1500. He got really agitated and I got about 6 messages in a row from him in rapid fire.


----------



## sodapop (Aug 25, 2011)

Sorry no affiliation with the seller...I’m in the GTA...just thought it was a decent price for someone in Winnie!


----------



## Wootang (Oct 6, 2020)

Powdered Toast Man said:


> I messaged him on his American Pro ad and told him that St John's Music is blowing out Pros for $1400-1500. He got really agitated and I got about 6 messages in a row from him in rapid fire.


Link please?


----------



## Powdered Toast Man (Apr 6, 2006)

Wootang said:


> Link please?








SJM Guitars and Band | Reverb


Shop SJM Guitars and Band on Reverb




reverb.com





If you check the L&M Boxing Day sales some locations have American Pros for as low as $1299.


----------

